
Breakthrough in Silicene Production - bertiewhykovich
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/materials/breakthrough-in-silicene-production-promises-a-future-of-silicenebased-electronics
======
NolF
Interesting, though it doesn't seem to discuss much of the actual benefits of
Silicene. Not sure how easy it's compared to other material production but
this technique requires * ultrahigh vacuum conditions * Injecting Oxygen
molecules at 200C to cut the Silicene from the substrate using a scanning
tunnelling microscope * A gold substrate (the picture is wrong)

~~~
marcosdumay
I'm not sure anybody knows the actual benefits of silicene.

People expect it to be a better conductor than silicon, but I don't know if
anybody was able to actually measure that yet. It may also be possible to
process it on the same kind of machines that fabricate silicon chips, but I
really doubt anybody ever tried any of that (personally, I doubt this).

It's a very new and unknown material.

